# Warren Farm Brean Sands April



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a mention in case you haven't seen it we do have a week at Brean organised for April 

Details HERE

I would like at least 10 vans attending if at all possibe please, for those of you that have not been before it really is a nice site very clean and free entertaiment.

Hope to more of you joining us there

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for the reminder Jacquie, I've put my name down now.


----------



## LadyJ

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks for the reminder Jacquie, I've put my name down now.


Great Tricia look forward to seeing you there 

Jacquie


----------



## Chausson

Hi Jac
I would like to put my name down but as yet I am still not allowed to drive the doc said we shall try to get you back in your motorhome by the summer, I hope it's my summertime and not his. what do you think?.

Ron


----------



## LadyJ

Chausson said:


> Hi Jac
> I would like to put my name down but as yet I am still not allowed to drive the doc said we shall try to get you back in your motorhome by the summer, I hope it's my summertime and not his. what do you think?.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron

Get Jacqueline driving the van, if I can do it i'm sure she can :wink: tell her if the front goes through the back will follow :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore going to join us at Warren Farm then :?: :?: :?: really do need at least 10 vans else I will have to up the price



Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

Just thinking that Jac needs some work to do so why not come along.... may be a few of the days perhaps.... nice location and the carvery on the sunday is well worth the visit.... :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

Not sure if we can make it, but enjoyed it last year so we would like to come again.

Will let you know as soon as possible Jac - within the next few days anyway.

Dave


----------



## Pollydoodle

Have put my name down


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jac

We would like to come, but probably only from Monday to Friday. Is there any problem with that?

Have to speak to my brother tomorrow, but I think we shall be free for the midweek.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Zebedee said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> We would like to come, but probably only from Monday to Friday. Is there any problem with that?
> 
> Have to speak to my brother tomorrow, but I think we shall be free for the midweek.
> 
> Dave


Brilliant Dave no problem with Monday to Friday you can stay for however many nights you want  please add yourself to the rally listy

Jac


----------



## Zebedee

Will do Jac. Have to confirm tomorrow with the fat brother, but I'm pretty sure we will be OK.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## pneumatician

I have entered a provisional booking.
Hope we can make this one as we had to miss about three last year due to "er indoors" problems.
Fingers,legs and toes crossed.

Val & Steve


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jac

I have entered us on the list, but we will almost certainly have to leave on Friday, so we would like Monday to Thursday inclusive please.

Will let you know at once if anything changes and we could stay longer.

Dave


----------



## hippypair

*brean sands*

Hi Jac,
Have added our names,will let you know how many days in about 2 weeks time.

Lets hope it`s not quite so wet this time. 

Terry and Pat.


----------



## LadyJ

pneumatician said:


> I have entered a provisional booking.
> Hope we can make this one as we had to miss about three last year due to "er indoors" problems.
> Fingers,legs and toes crossed.
> 
> Val & Steve


Hi Steve

Where have you put your provisional booking as your not showing on me listy :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: brean sands*



hippypair said:


> Hi Jac,
> Have added our names,will let you know how many days in about 2 weeks time.
> 
> Lets hope it`s not quite so wet this time.
> 
> Terry and Pat.


Great Terry we can but hope for some fine weather although it is April :roll: and it has been know to p it down in April 8O

Jac


----------



## pneumatician

Jacquie,
Thanks for the tip off.
Don't know what happened the first time. But I went through the motions and all of our details came up.
Still second time lucky.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Jac

Is there something wrong . . . or is it me??

I have registered for the rally, but I don't appear on the list of attendees.

It won't let me register again so I must have done something right! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## scottie

Zebedee said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> Is there something wrong . . . or is it me??
> 
> I have registered for the rally, but I don't appear on the list of attendees.
> 
> It won't let me register again so I must have done something right! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave
You are listed on the rally,not confirmed yet.
George


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks George, but I don't show on the attendees list.

This is what I see . . .

Dave :?:

.


----------



## clive1821

Hi dave on my list you are registered but not confirmed.... People will come and go during the week.... Looking forward to seeing you at warren

C


----------



## Zebedee

clive1821 said:


> Hi dave on my list you are registered but not confirmed.... People will come and go during the week.... Looking forward to seeing you at warren. C


That's right Clive, but the list I see is the one I just posted . . . curious??

Must be something to do with my browser. :roll:

It will be good to meet up again at Warren, and I may even bring the penknife!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## scottie

Zebedee said:


> clive1821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dave on my list you are registered but not confirmed.... People will come and go during the week.... Looking forward to seeing you at warren. C
> 
> 
> 
> That's right Clive, but the list I see is the one I just posted . . . curious??
> 
> Must be something to do with my browser. :roll:
> 
> It will be good to meet up again at Warren, and I may even bring the penknife!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi Dave
This is part of the list.

No. Username Full Name Telephone No. MH Registration Adults No.Children MH Size Dogs Email Confirmed Yes/No Subscriber Y/N

1 LadyJ 
2 keith5
3 clive1821 
4 impala666 
5 tokkalosh 
6 clianthus 
7 Pollydoodle 
8 Zebedee 
9 hippypair


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks George

Haven't discovered why I can't see it, and don't want to delete my cookies since it's inconvenient . . . I can't remember my MHF password!!! 8O  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave 


P.S. Got it to work!!

When I clicked on "Attendees list" only the partial list that I posted earlier came up.

I suddenly thought of refreshing the page, which in theory should not have been necessary since I had only just called it up.

It worked . . . might be handy information for others if they experience the same.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Glad you got that all sorted Dave :lol: and your on me listy now all nice a and tidy  



Anymore of you want to join us at Warren Farm in April :?: :?: :?: I can't guarantee the weather but the company will be good



Jac


----------



## pneumatician

Jaquie, Looks as though Dave could have encountered the same problem as me the first time arround. Have to keep an eye on this in future.

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

Yes Steve will keep an eye on it could have been a glich in the system but seems to be ok now


Anymore going to join us for a week of sea sand and hopefully sun in Somerset, free nightly entertainment as well what more could you all want.


Jacquie


----------



## moondogOne

Hi Jacquie

Love to come. Can only make friday to sunday though if that's OK. :?:

Chris B


----------



## LadyJ

moondogOne said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Love to come. Can only make friday to sunday though if that's OK. :?:
> 
> Chris B


Hi Chris

Yes thats fine please add yourself to the rally list HERE

Look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Numbers slowly creeping up  but we still have room for a few more at Warren Farm





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just a thought folks if any of you are heading up from Cornwall Devon to Peterborough show Warren Farm would be a good half way stop.

You can stay for any amount of nights as well.

Would like to see a few more of you there




Jacquie


----------



## xgx

Provisionally booked for the week ...


----------



## xgx

:roll: and along comes Murphy... scuppered me plans!

Please take me off the provisional list Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Graham i've taken you off the list  who's Murphy? you can bring him with you if you like :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## patp

I'm down provisionally as Chris has still to put the new engine in the Hymer  
He's off the Minesota to stay with my brother for two weeks (my brother needs a real man who can wield a screwdriver to help in his house move - me I'm staying here with me dogs) so that will slow things up again :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

patp said:


> I'm down provisionally as Chris has still to put the new engine in the Hymer
> He's off the Minesota to stay with my brother for two weeks (my brother needs a real man who can wield a screwdriver to help in his house move - me I'm staying here with me dogs) so that will slow things up again :roll:


Hope you can make it Pat about time you started to put your foot down and get Chris under the bonnet :roll: :lol:

Still plenty of room for a few more folks to attend this rally

Jacquie


----------



## patp

Too right Jacquie! I'll tell him you said so


----------



## stig50

*Warren farm rally*

Hi Jacquie

We have not been to a rally before. 
I have put my name down
We will be able to stay from Monday to Friday

Thanks

Regards

Stew


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Warren farm rally*



stig50 said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> We have not been to a rally before.
> I have put my name down
> We will be able to stay from Monday to Friday
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards
> 
> Stew


Great Stew i've confirmed you on the rally list and have you down for 4 nights. No need to worry about it being your 1st time my rallys are very laid back, do your own thing most of the time with maybe a meet up in the bar one evening and a hike up the beach with the dogs.

Look forward to meeting you there 

Still room for a few more if any of you are looking for a nice site by the beach in April

Jacquie


----------



## maxsdad

Hi everybody.

Just booked on your rally at warren farm we are dave and carol and max the dog not to sure on the dates yet but hopefuly will make the full week going to fit in with visiting friends and relations in the area .
Max is a small short haired collie crossed with some other dogs he loves Yorkshire terriers although he can't quite eat a full one yet :lol: 

dave & carol


----------



## LadyJ

maxsdad said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Just booked on your rally at warren farm we are dave and carol and max the dog not to sure on the dates yet but hopefuly will make the full week going to fit in with visiting friends and relations in the area .
> Max is a small short haired collie crossed with some other dogs he loves Yorkshire terriers although he can't quite eat a full one yet :lol:
> 
> dave & carol


Hi Dave & Carol & Max

Hope you can make the full week please let me know as soon as you can. As to Max he better watch out as the mini yorkie thinks she is a rottie :roll: :lol:

Look forward to meeting you there



Still room for a few more folks and if we can manage 26+ it will be even cheaper

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore for anymore???


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please let me have the dates they require for Warren Farm ta.

clive1821
patp
macsdad


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We do still have room for a few more at Warren Farm if anymore of you would like to join us there.

Nothing is organised its a do your own thing rally but if wanted we could have a meet up in the bar one evening or lunch time.



Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Or a beach party Jacquie  :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

tokkalosh said:


> Or a beach party Jacquie  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Weather permitting anything is possible Tricia

We are up to 20 vans now  another 7 and its 50p cheaper per night

Jacquie


----------



## solaris

Hi Lady J

We would love to come to the rally, it will be our first one and we are really looking forward to it.

I think we will arrive Thursday and stay till Monday. I'll confirm the exact dates soon.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

Stuart, Linda and Millie the Westie


----------



## LadyJ

solaris said:


> Hi Lady J
> 
> We would love to come to the rally, it will be our first one and we are really looking forward to it.
> 
> I think we will arrive Thursday and stay till Monday. I'll confirm the exact dates soon.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Stuart, Linda and Millie the Westie


Brilliant Stuart & Linda & Millie that makes 2 westies now a Millie & a Molly and the terrorists like Westies :lol: so you should be safe :lol:

Look forward to meeting you all there

Jacquie


----------



## ned

*Warren farm rally*

Hi LadyJ and the "rotwiellers"

Linda and I have provisionally booked on this rally. We can only come from Monday to Friday as we have to go home to replenish before moving on to the Peterborough Show.

Can you confirm attendance if that is Ok

Cheers............ Ned


----------



## clianthus

Hi Ned

That will be fine, I've confirmed you on the list.


----------



## LadyJ

Still room for a few more at Warren.

If you add yourself to the rally list could you please pm me with the days you require a.s.a.p thanks

So far I am still waiting for

clive1821
patp (has Chris put the engine in yet)


to let me know how long they are staying



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you coming to join us at Warren Farm :?: :?: :?: 






Jacquie


----------



## solaris

Hi Lady J

Just to confirm that we will be arriving on Friday, not Thursday as we originally thought.

See you there.

Regards

Stuart


----------



## pneumatician

Just been looking at attendees. 
Members from counties all over England,Wales and even the Isle of Man. No duplicated locations that I could see.
Sort of the reverse of C.C & C&C.C. rallies.


Steve


----------



## LadyJ

solaris said:


> Hi Lady J
> 
> Just to confirm that we will be arriving on Friday, not Thursday as we originally thought.
> 
> See you there.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Stuart


Ok Stuart thanks for letting me know see you on the Friday then

We do still have room for a few more if any of you are thinking of coming but could you please be quick adding your names to the rally list as I shall be out and about from now on and no printer  :roll: and sometimes noo internet!!!

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more late commers for Warren Farm :?: :?: :?: 





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still room if any more of you would like to join us at Warren Farm in Brean, but could you please be quick adding your names if you are coming as I shall be off on me travels soon and need to have everything all up to date before I go.


Could patp please let me know if you are coming or not Ta



Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Enjoy your travelling Jacquie, look forward to seeing you and John at Brean.


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another joining us can you please let me know what dates you require Jim Ta



Still plenty of room for a few more its a big site




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more late comers for Warren Farm ?????????????





Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

Hi Jacquie, 

Any idea what field we are in at Warren Farm 

Jim.


----------



## LadyJ

Harp07 said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Any idea what field we are in at Warren Farm
> 
> Jim.


Hi Jim

Field 3 same as last year as far as I know

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time for a few more to join us at Warren Farm ive ordered the sun  just hope him up there took notice :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## hippypair

Thanks for trying Jaquie,but I`m still packing my thermals.

Terry. :roll: :lol:


----------



## wizzardi

Hi Jaquie,
David and Barbara here, (the latecomers from last year in the autosleeper sigma).
I know that it is too late to get discount, but we have just found out that we can get three days off next week and wonder if you would mind us joining you again.
We now have a Bessacarr 695 and cant wait to try her out.

Regards David


----------



## clianthus

Hi David

Jacquie is away at the Shepton show at the moment and will go straight to Warren Farm from there, so she may not be able to get online.

It won't be a problem adding you to the rally though.

Just put your name on the list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=341

Then send Jacquie a PM telling her which days you will be there. She'll be able to pick up the PM when she gets to Warren Farm if she can't do it before.


----------



## LadyJ

Evening all from Sunny Brean Sands 

Well its sunny with a slight breeze at the moment which makes a change from having a gale blowing :lol: we actually managed to get the drive away awning up without it sailing up the field and thats a first :lol:

We are in Field 3 as per usual, for those that haven't been before come straight in past reception go over the little bridge and turn right it is sign posted Field 3, go to the end of this road and turn left then left into field 3, I am parked on the left hand side next to the service bay.

Ground is not too bad at the moment but it can get soggy if it rains so bring something to put under your wheels just in case, although its not a problem the site would prefer to tow you off if stuck.

If any of you are not coming please let me know via a phone call or text on *0753 863 6122*

For this rally you can arrive any time after 10am tomorrow.

Look forward to seeing you all soon have a safe trip here

Jacquie & John


----------



## pneumatician

There we were, up at 07.00 hrs washed breakfasted and the van loaded by 09.00 hrs.
Drove the van off the drive to attach the motorbike trailer it was running fine for about 10 minutes. Switched off to return indoors.
House all locked up both sitting in the van in full here we go again mood, switch on and rotate key, NOT a sausage, not even a inkling that it will have ago in a second or so. Van bust, dud and broke.

Now waiting for Green flag man. At a guess it looks as though it may be alarm/ immobiliser related. We will see.
Hopefully we may see you all ASAP but we are now in the lap of Green Flag and possibly Mercedes.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee

If we are there before you Mike we'll have the kettle ready.

Sounds as though you will need a calming cuppa!  

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## ned

*Warren Park*

Hi Ladyj,

WE are booked in for the rally this week, however although we were going down straight from Shepton my mother in law called us back because Lins dads not too well. We have come home to sort things out. Try to get down later on in the week if poss

Sorry chuck, Stanley (the Lhasa) was looking forward to running the Yorkies ragged.

Cheers .............. Ned


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Warren Park*



ned said:


> Hi Ladyj,
> 
> WE are booked in for the rally this week, however although we were going down straight from Shepton my mother in law called us back because Lins dads not too well. We have come home to sort things out. Try to get down later on in the week if poss
> 
> Sorry chuck, Stanley (the Lhasa) was looking forward to running the Yorkies ragged.
> 
> Cheers .............. Ned


Thanks ned hope you can make it later in the week

My internet is crap here so if anyone else is not coming can they please RING or TEXT me on * 0753 863 622* so that I am not sitting here waiting for you. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

Thanks Jaquie and John for arranging the Warren Farm break. 
We would have liked to say a proper goodbye but your Van was so steamed up with the blinds in situ we were afraid of interrupting a moment of passion 

Unfortunately with the Van problem and someone advising me it was running noisy I just can't rest until I have it sorted. So now I am looking for a good Sprinter Doctor.

Look forward to seeing some of you in Amboise. 

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

Steve you went without your hose pipe :roll: :roll: I will give it to Ken it may catch up with you in France :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

Thanks Jacquie. Thank goodness I didn't forget the bike. I had completely forgotten about leaving my hose in situ.

The van is booked in for a Mercedes diagnostic check tomorrow.
Think its just like humans the stick a pipe up its exhaust and down its throat.

Steve


----------



## pneumatician

Check and repairs done. 
Found two duff injectors. Once again it is going like a Rocket. 
We are delighted with the results just a little upset at the amount of money that exchanged hands.

We do hope the weather improves for you all.

Steve


----------



## Dinks123

Clive has got work today, Friday and Sunday! So no go for us!


----------



## Chas17

In case anyone is interested Unity Holiday Resort on the road out from Burnham to Warren Farm has an LPG refilling facility. 75pence per litre yesterday. Just ask at reception.


----------



## Zebedee

pneumatician said:


> We do hope the weather improves for you all.
> Steve


Thanks Steve, but it didn't - and the pub was just as draughty last night too!! 

We always planned to come home today, but may have bolted anyway. It really was horrible weather.

Nonetheless we thoroughly enjoyed it - meeting old friends and making new ones. Getting towed off the quagmire by Ken using the A-Frame fitting on his car was a new experience. It worked quite well when I found the right gear! 

Called in at the dealer on the way home and had the water pump and gear selector fixed. No charge for either so I bunged them a couple of quid for the biscuit fund. Picked up my new specs too . . . there _*was *_a charge for those!!   

Many thanks to Jac and John for organising a very pleasant break. Hope you are feeling better soon John. A couple of pints of Doom this evening couldn't hurt!  :lol:

Dave


----------

